# Is there a doctor in the house?



## LeeC (Sep 5, 2014)

Say in the 1950's a healthy teenager was wounded in the knee with an old metal prong, and there was very little bleeding. Within three or four hours, pain in the knee area increased significantly and a red splotch appeared. At this point it was decided to take the teen to a hospital, the closest being several hours away. Upon arrival there was a diagnosis of blood poisoning (sepsis).


My question being, in the 1950s how long the teen might have been keep hospitalized roughly? A few days, a week, or several weeks?


Understandably, there are medical variables, but I need a believable time line. 


Thank you,
LeeC


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2014)

I would go with a few days. There is going to be pain, swelling and possibly the need to drain the wound. They would likely be confined until the swelling subsided, the infection cleared and they could walk without too much discomfort.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 5, 2014)

Not a doctor.  In 2007 my youngest son was bitten by a dog, it went septic and he was in the hospital 3 days.  

In 1991, my middle son had a UTI that went septic.  he was in 4 days.

So in the 50s I would say a week.  He'd also get a fever.  (For middle son that was how I knew there was a problem.  He has Asperger's and was 4 at the time....he thought it was supposed to hurt.)


----------



## LeeC (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you *Blade* and *astroannie*. 


This is an event I remember from sixty years ago that I'm adapting into one of my sketches. I couldn't remember how long the hospital stay was though, and want my fictional version to seem realistic. I do remember that another patient commented that I came in with the skin tone of a Hispanic, and such had faded to my Scot heritage (strange what one remembers), however long that takes. I'm thinking at least a week, and anyway believe it was more than a few days.


My memory plays tricks on me after all these years, but makes for story material if I keep it believable ;-)


In appreciation,
LeeC


----------



## count58 (Sep 10, 2014)

In the 1950s, I guess you would stay longer in the hospital for observation.
In the 1970s, I remember my sister's eye hit by the sharp end of a toy arrow ... she stayed there overnight. Fortunately, she didn't get blind.
Today, doctors will stitch, add antiseptic and you're off to go.
If it's swollen, you just put an icebag.


----------

